# Some pictures of Banjo!



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Bea your instructions about posting photos they were excellent and so easy to follow. So here are a few photos of Banjo
Banjo and his palace- He IS the KING of the CASTLE in our home!










Banjo as the Christmas Angel December 2006.He was only a few months old then! You can see his head and neck were only beginning to turn yellow!









Banjo eating his favourite lentils and peas mix while sitting on the window sill while I wash up!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Banjo looks really happy with himself in that last photo, and why wouldn't he be with his humans giving him such tasty food!  I've just got to say again how much i LOVE that rope toy in his cage, it's just awesome. Has he chewed off any off the beads yet?


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

No he hasn't chewed any off yet but he is giving them a good go! He is really enjoying the new toy and he likes the rope parts as well. It has been a big success. We have started to make a rafia toy with beads and hopefully will finish it this weekend. So he will have plenty to chew on then !


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

feathers said:


> We have started to make a rafia toy with beads and hopefully will finish it this weekend. So he will have plenty to chew on then !


Lucky tiel!!  I went in search of some raffia at the craft store at the weekend and they didn't have any undyed, only colours which i wasn't sure if they would be safe. Shame.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh Banjo is gorgeous!! What is in his Lentil mix??


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

I buy one of those dried soup mixes you get at the supermarket. I think this one was the Italian soup mix it has lots of different beans and lentils. Bea put me onto to this type of food for Banjo. I just rinse it out of the packet then boil it for a while until the beans tec are just soft but not soggy as Banjo likes the beans/ peas /lentils to be crunchy not soggy! I put some into a container to use for a few days and then I freeze the extra mix in ice cube trays and then pop them out into a snap lock plastic bag and keep in freezer-ready for a quick dinner for him. It is very economical too!


----------

